# 12v hair dryer recommendations



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

OK were almost set - everything to be completely selfcontained and not needing a campsite at least once at a weekend. The one thing missing is for my good lady to blowdry her hair of an evening :roll: .

Sooooo I know you can buy them but I have been told by many people that wafting the heat off a cup of coffee has more effect!! Does anyone actually use and recommend any? This is the last on the list and needs to be sorted :? I have heard of a gas powered one which is supposed to be good but cant find it.

Anyone any experience.

BTW she doesnt want to use frizzees all the time either or do a Sinnade O'Conner

A


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Chuggs,

don't know about 12v hairdryers but heres an idea.

If you've got blown air heating (propex on a/s tridents?) try attaching a length of pipe to the outlet and use that as a hairdryer. Not tried it but worth a try.

pete.


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Your a genius Peejay

Now thats what I call an answer  

Utilise what you have - all I have to get is a length of that wire and plastic piping.

Thanks Peejay - thats the answer - sorted :thumbright: 

Cheers

A


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

You're right, Chuggaluggs, they're not very powerful, but better than nothing.

But I like peejay's idea of the Propex blown-air extension. You can buy carburettor heater hose quite cheaply from good car accessory places, and this might be good to use as the extension. Or some of the original heating tube? If this is going to be a regular feature of your motorhoming, you could even permanently plumb in a pipe using Propex' (or whoever's) own joints.

Let us know if you do this and how successful it is.

Barry


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Just had a quick look at the fittings B&S & Peejay and the cover vent pulls off very easily and my Dyson has a split extension pipe that I can use which is about 2" dia thus increasing the velocity to something like a normal hairdryer and will fit her hairdyers fittings etc.

Boy has this made my day \/ 

A


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I'm just about to reveal this gem to Sue, who has despaired of hairdrying in the 'van for decades!!!

Thanks, Guys.

Barry


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hey, that is really good news, after blowing the fuses quite a few times even with a bigger one in! (it was a proper travel hair dryertoo! cos i got lots-of hair that is. i just could not believe it) i did use, if they had them the hand dryers in the ladies loo, some of them you can change the direction. but in the van, nope, dumped it in the end, was not a happy bunny!!! Or we could have used the jenny, but only really like to use her in an emergency- although at peterborough we had a friendly neighbour with a very LOUD on board (vw)jenny, that went on at 8 every morning- EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and we found out it was to dry her hair- you could hardly see it, it was so short, :bonedemon: :argue: but after we had words (and they were nice words- she didn't do it till later, only trouble was everybody decided to go home early the next day so defeated the object. So now we have a policy(well nearly always-depends how big they are) is to say something while you can still smile, and more often than not they will be more considerate! :lol: 8) :roll:


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Yes I was considering an inverter too but to power 1800watts it meant quit an outlay for one thing - things you girls have to do :roll: 

Ill keep you posted on the PJ hairdryer.

A


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hey chuggs another memory surfaces- while talking to the very nice people at silver sheilds (the original) happened to mention hair dryers and a couple of other things, and he told me about a new dog brush (?!!!) yes thats what i thought to start with, but he was serious, it seems this dog brush (new invention) was gaining publicity and if you could use it on a dog to dry its hair why not on humans, i was going to follow it up, but sadly got sidetracked somewhere, and now you have reminded me i might just follow it up................................hm!will let you know if i do, he had seen it in one of those little catalogues that get sent out to all and sundry! :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

The problem with 12V hairdryers is that to be of a useful power they have to draw far more current than your 12V sockets can provide.

We run a 1200W normal mains hairdryer form our EU20i genny. If you don't have a genny, then you could consider an inverter. If you have a genny that's not upto it (e.g. an EU10i) then you could consider a Victron MultiPlus Compact which will replace your charger, give you an inverter, BOOST your generator power and allow you to run your hairdryer, take care of your batteries and be a general panacea for your van's electrics. See www.victronenergy.com, we'll have them in our shop as soon as we've evaluated ours.

Enough technical gobbledygook... how do you spell that anyway?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Chuggs wrote;



> Ill keep you posted on the PJ hairdryer.


perhaps i should patent the idea and make my fortune, retire and travel the world in a gold plated hymer :idea:

I'm glad i've made someone happy today.

pete.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

> I'm glad i've made someone happy today.


You've made every woman on this site happy, peejay, and then, in turn, every man happy, 'cos

*"If mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy!"* 
(seen in USA, apologies for the appalling English)

Barry


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I have just read this thread to my wife, she said "that,s a good idea, can you get a piece of hose for us" Being follicly challenged myself I said, " we don't have any more storage space so I doubt it".

Now if I come into the van and find my wife writhing about on the floor I won't worry....she will just be drying her hair!

Mike

P.S. seriously ....a great idea Pee Jay another use for the blown air system is to shut off all the vents except the one in the loo and switch on the blower without heat to blow the smells out of the toilet roof vent.


----------

